# استفسار عن اية للسيد المسيح (له كل المجد )



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد معاكم جميعا

يقول فادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح (له كل المجد )

في انجيل لوقا ...

(( من ليس له سيف فليبع ثوبه ويشتري سيفا ))

اسئلتي هي -

1- ما هو التفسير الصحيح لهذه الاية وما هي تطبيقاتها ؟

2- هل تعني هذه الاية انه من الواجب الدفاع عن النفس ؟

3- هل تشرّع هذه الاية استخدام القوة مع الشر اذا لم تنفع كل السبل الحوارية او السلمية لمنع حصول الشر والاعتداء ؟

مع الشكر والتقدير

دمتم في محبة سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## أَمَة (15 مارس 2014)

بكل تأكيد وبدون ادنى شك هذه الآية ليست تشريعا لاستعمال القوة لا مع الشر ولا مع غير الشر.

أولا، لا نقطع الآية من سياق الحديث ونفسرها منفصلة عن بقية الآيات، بل نفهمها في السياق وفي الإنجيل كله أيضا.

ثانيا،  كلمة السيف وردت اكثر من مرة في العهد الجديد ولم يكن المقصود منها استعمال القوة البتة.

*+++* تحدث بولس الرسول فى رسالته الى* افسس الأصحاح 6*  عن حمل  "سلاح الله الكامل " و "درع البر وترس الإيمان" و "خوذة الخلاص" و "سيف  الروح" لنتمكن من الصمود في وجه مكايد إبليس،  فإن حربنا ليست ضد ذوي اللحم والدم، بل ضد الرئاسات، ضد السلطات، ضد أسياد العالم حكام هذا الظلام، ضد قوى الشر الروحية في الأماكن السماوية.

فالكلمات الحربية هنا لك معنى روحي وهو الصلاة والتمسك بالإيمان بالمسيح الذي غلب عالم الظلام.

لو كانت الآية تدعو الى إستعمال القوة لماذا نهر السيد المسيح بطرس عندما استل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة؟ لنقرأ *متى 26*:

51. وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ.
52. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «*رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ*. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ!
 
كلام السيد المسيح في الآية التي سألت عنها جاء قبل وقت قصير من كلامه في الآيات المذكورة أعلان عند القاء القبض عليه.

إذن ما هو معنى الآية!  لنقرأها في سياقها في لوقا 22:

35. ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «حِينَ أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ بِلاَ كِيسٍ وَلاَ مِزْوَدٍ وَلاَ أَحْذِيَةٍ هَلْ أَعْوَزَكُمْ شَيْءٌ؟» فَقَالُوا: «لاَ».
36. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَكِنِ الآنَ مَنْ لَهُ كِيسٌ فَلْيَأْخُذْهُ وَمِزْوَدٌ كَذَلِكَ. وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَلْيَبِعْ ثَوْبَهُ وَيَشْتَرِ سَيْفاً.
37. لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ».

38. فَقَالُوا: «يَا رَبُّ هُوَذَا هُنَا سَيْفَانِ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَكْفِي!».

نفهم من الآية 38 أن تلاميذ السيد المسيح أخطأوا فهم كلامه وظنوا انه يتكلم عن سيوف مادية، فقالوا له: «يَا رَبُّ هُوَذَا هُنَا سَيْفَانِ». فكان رده عليهم: «يَكْفِي!». وليس المقصود منها أن السيفين كافيان، بل قصد "يكفي حكي أو نقاش". فالكلمة هنا ترجمة للكلمة العبرية "دَييّر" التي كان معلمو اليهود يستخدمونها ليسكتوا بها جهالة بعض تلاميذهم، فيقولون لهم: "يكفي"لإسكاتهم.
كلام السيد المسيح في الآيات كلها جاء قبل وقت قليل من تسليمه وأراد أن يقول لهم،   حينما  كنت معكم كنت احفظكم بنفسى  . كنت انا السيف الذى يحميكم . اما الان  فانا ماض لاسلم الى ايدى الخطاه وتتم  فى عباره "واحصى مع الاثمه " ... اهتموا اذن بانفسكم وجاهدوا ...
ومادمت سأفارقكم فليجاهد كل منكم جهاد الروح ويشتر سيفا ...
شراء السيف الروحي  يجعلك تبيع ميراثك لتشتري الكلمة التي تكتسي بها أعماق الروح.


----------



## peace_86 (15 مارس 2014)

*سؤال جميل وننتظر الإجابة من الاخوة الأعزاء الذين لهم معرفة كبيرة بالكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره*

*لكن مبدئياً إقرأ هذا المقال .. هو قصير نوعاً ما ويمكن يفيدك صديقي بول*
http://www.suryoyoreformer.org/Articles/Arabic/buy_a_sword.htm


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)

أمة قال:


> بكل تأكيد وبدون ادنى شك هذه الآية ليست تشريعا لاستعمال القوة لا مع الشر ولا مع غير الشر.
> 
> أولا، لا نقطع الآية من سياق الحديث ونفسرها منفصلة عن بقية الآيات، بل نفهمها في السياق وفي الإنجيل كله أيضا.
> 
> ...






أختي الفاضلة

في البداية احب ان اقدم لكي جزيل الشكر والتقدير لما تفضلتم به من شرح واف معتمدين على الانجيل المقدس

لكن - كان لدي سؤال اخر وقد كتبته بأختصار عن التطبيق

اريد ان اضرب لكم مثلا واقعيا حصل معي ...

في عام 2006 في بغداد كانت كنائسنا مهددة بالتفجير وبالاعتداء من قبل الارهابيين

فكنت انا وتقريبا عشرين شاب مسيحي اخذنا على عاتقنا حماية الكنيسةالتي كنا نذهب اليها وحملنا السلاح وطوقنا الكنيسة لغرض حراستها وقد نجحت الخطة بالكامل

لذلك اقول ...

هل كاف علينا كمسيحيين ان نأخذ بالبعد الروحي فقط ام ان هناك بعدا اخر وهو حياتي وتطبيقي لهذه الاية ؟

بالنسبة لسيدنا يسوع المسيح (له كل المجد )
بالتأكيد هو لا يحتاج دفاعا منا بل هو جاء لكي يخلصنا - لكن الموضوع مختلف على من يريد ان يقتلنا بدم بارد ويفجر كنائسنا 

دمتم في محبة يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *سؤال جميل وننتظر الإجابة من الاخوة الأعزاء الذين لهم معرفة كبيرة بالكتاب المقدس وتفاسيره*
> 
> *لكن مبدئياً إقرأ هذا المقال .. هو قصير نوعاً ما ويمكن يفيدك صديقي بول*
> http://www.suryoyoreformer.org/Articles/Arabic/buy_a_sword.htm




اشكرك اخي الحبيب على مرورك وردك الكريم

نعم - لقد قرأت الرابط وهناك مقطع يؤكد على الدفاع عن النفس وحتى الدفاع عن الوطن

انا ارى ولكن بشكل شخصي بأن استخدام القوة (من موقع دفاعي وليس هجومي )
هو حق لكل من يريد ايذاءنا بشكل متعمد ومتقصد

وسانتظر مثلك بقية الاخوة الاعزاء لقولوا رايهم في الموضوع

دمت في محبة يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## peace_86 (15 مارس 2014)

*سيدنا المسيح يقول: لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر..*

*بمعنى: انت أيها الإنسان لا تقاوم شر الإنسان الآخر ..*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2014)

*لماذا وبخ الرب يسوع القديس بطرس عندما استخدم سيفه فى الدفاع عنه .... وأبرأ أذن العبد الذى هاجمه ......؟؟؟؟؟
ثُمَّ إِنَّ سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ كَانَ مَعَهُ سَيْفٌ فَاسْتَلَّهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. وَكَانَ اسْمُ الْعَبْدِ مَلْخُسَ, فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟». (يو 18: 10 - 11)

وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ, فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُون, أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟ ( مت 26 : 51 - 53) 
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 مارس 2014)

حق   الدفاع الشرعى عن النفس - فى اطار النشاط  البشرى الاجتماعى الوطنى مكفول مكفول مكفول   على الا يتم هذا فى اطار بواعث دينية محضة

تبيح  كل  الحضارات والثقافات   رد العدوان عنهم ليس بالاقل*  سيف القلم الواعى *فى الصحافة والندوات
*سيف اللسان الشجاع الصريح* فى كل المنتديات وهكذا.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لماذا وبخ الرب يسوع القديس بطرس عندما استخدم سيفه فى الدفاع عنه .... وأبرأ أذن العبد الذى هاجمه ......؟؟؟؟؟
> ثُمَّ إِنَّ سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ كَانَ مَعَهُ سَيْفٌ فَاسْتَلَّهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. وَكَانَ اسْمُ الْعَبْدِ مَلْخُسَ, فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «اجْعَلْ سَيْفَكَ فِي الْغِمْدِ. الْكَأْسُ الَّتِي أَعْطَانِي الآبُ ألاَ أَشْرَبُهَا؟». (يو 18: 10 - 11)
> 
> وَإِذَا وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ مَعَ يَسُوعَ مَدَّ يَدَهُ وَاسْتَلَّ سَيْفَهُ وَضَرَبَ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ, فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُون, أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟ ( مت 26 : 51 - 53)
> *




نعم - اخي الحبيب

فأن فادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح ( له كل المجد ) رفض استخدام القديس بطرس ووبخه على استخدامه للسيف

لكي يتم ما قاله الرب - ولكي تتم مشيئة الرب بالفداء وتخليص الانسان من الخطيئة

---------------------------------------------

لكن الموضوع مختلف مع القتلة والارهابيين
الذين لا يعرفون سوى القتل واراقة الدماء


شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك على ردك  

ربي يحفظك ويخليك


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> حق   الدفاع الشرعى عن النفس - فى اطار النشاط  البشرى الاجتماعى الوطنى مكفول مكفول مكفول   على الا يتم هذا فى اطار بواعث دينية محضة
> 
> تبيح كلالحضارات والثقافات   رد العدوان عنهم ليس بالاقل  سيف القلم الواعى فى الصحافة والندوات
> سيف اللسان الشجاع الصريح فى كل المنتديات وهكذا.


 
نعم - اخي الكريم

وهذا ما كنت اريد قوله ايضا

للقلم والبندقية فوهة واحدة

نستخدم القلم في موضعه الصحيح ومن قبل مثقفينا ورجال ديننا مثل الاساقفة والمطارنة والرهبان وغيرهم

وكذلك نستخدم البنادق ( كحالة دفاعية وليست هجومية ) لكي نحمي كنائسنا ونساءنا وبناتنا واطفالنا واهلنا جميعا من غاصب شرير معتدي علينا وبدون حق

مع الشكر والتقدير لحضرتك

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> وكذلك نستخدم البنادق ( كحالة دفاعية وليست هجومية ) لكي نحمي كنائسنا ونساءنا وبناتنا واطفالنا واهلنا جميعا من غاصب شرير معتدي علينا وبدون حق


 
*ضع لنا الشاهد الكتابى الذى تستند عليه ......*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 مارس 2014)

الشاهد الكتابي  
قول  رب المجد : ان كنت تكلمت رديا فاشهد على الردئ وان كان حسنا فلماذا تضربنى ؟؟
شاهدى  هو  قول  رسول  رب المجد بولس :
سيضربك الله ايها الحائط المبيض أفا انت  جالس تحاكمنى بموجب الناموس  وانت  من يامر بضربي  مخالفا للناموس.
+ ليبع ثوبه وليشتر سيفا .  + من له سيف فليأخذه+


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2014)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الشاهد الكتابي
> قول  رب المجد : ان كنت تكلمت رديا فاشهد على الردئ وان كان حسنا فلماذا تضربنى ؟؟
> شاهدى  هو  قول  رسول  رب المجد بولس :
> سيضربك الله ايها الحائط المبيض أفا انت  جالس تحاكمنى بموجب الناموس  وانت  من يامر بضربي  مخالفا للناموس.
> + ليبع ثوبه وليشتر سيفا .  + من له سيف فليأخذه+


 
*لم نسمع من قبل ان رفع المسيحيين سيفا ليواجهون اى اضطهاد دينى ...... ودستورنا هو الكتاب المقدس*
*لماذا رفض السيد المسيح دفاع بطرس عنه بالسيف .....؟؟؟؟*

*والشواهد الكتابية الواردة لم تحث المسيحى على القتل فى سبيل الايمان او فى سبيل الكنيسة *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (15 مارس 2014)

> نستخدم القلم في موضعه الصحيح ومن قبل
> مثقفينا ورجال ديننا مثل الاساقفة والمطارنة والرهبان وغيرهم
> 
> 
> ...



 
*انا مع الرأي الذي يقول بعدم استخدام اي شكل من اشكال الاسلحة لا للدفاع ولا حتى للهجوم .....كنيسة سيدة النجاة التي حدثت فيها المذبحة في بغداد سنة 2010 كانت تحت حراسة شباب مسيحيين، وعند استجواب القائمين على هذا الفعل الشنيع بقتل الابرياء داخل الكنيسة ذكروا وحللوا ما قاموا به بوجود مقاومين ومعاندين من الكفار (المقصود الشباب المسيحي الذي كان يحمل السلاح) - كما واعتقد بأن هذا الشيء كان مدبر من قبل الحكومة العراقية...*

*المهم ...ارفق فيديو للشهيد المطران بولس فرج الذي قتل على يد الارهابيين ...وكانت مناسبة هذه الكلمات تفجير كنيسة القديس بولس الرسول في مدينة نينوى (الموصل).*

[YOUTUBE]gFaa_FWecn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 مارس 2014)

صدقونى أخوتى الاحباء ..
لو كان قام المسيحيون فى مصر بالدفاع 
عن كنائسهم وحملوا السلاح لكانت حرب 
أهلية وهذا ما تريده الجماعات المتطرفة 
حتى تكون زريعة لابادة المسيحيين 
فى مصر ..


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 مارس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> صدقونى أخوتى الاحباء ..
> لو كان قام المسيحيون فى مصر بالدفاع
> عن كنائسهم وحملوا السلاح لكانت حرب
> أهلية وهذا ما تريده الجماعات المتطرفة
> ...



*تقصد هذا ما يريده الشيطان ..... ان نتكل على ذراعنا لا على قوة الرب .... كما فعل شعب اسرائيل عندما اعتمد على مصر ومركباتها وترك يهوة وقدرته .... *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تقصد هذا ما يريده الشيطان ..... ان نتكل على ذراعنا لا على قوة الرب .... كما فعل شعب اسرائيل عندما اعتمد على مصر ومركباتها وترك يهوة وقدرته .... *



تمام يا أبى ..


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *لم نسمع من قبل ان رفع المسيحيين سيفا ليواجهون اى اضطهاد دينى ...... ودستورنا هو الكتاب المقدس
> لماذا رفض السيد المسيح دفاع بطرس عنه بالسيف .....؟؟؟؟
> 
> والشواهد الكتابية الواردة لم تحث المسيحى على القتل فى سبيل الايمان او فى سبيل الكنيسة
> *





وماذا تريد منا ان نفعل ؟

نبقى مكتوفي الايدي ؟ وننتظر دخول الارهابيين علينا لكي يقتلونا ويفجروا كنائسنا ؟

هل هذا ما تريده ؟!

ام انه واجب علينا ان نحمي كنائسنا والعوائل المسيحية المسالمة التي لا تريد سوى الخير للجميع !!!


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *انا مع الرأي الذي يقول بعدم استخدام اي شكل من اشكال الاسلحة لا للدفاع ولا حتى للهجوم .....كنيسة سيدة النجاة التي حدثت فيها المذبحة في بغداد سنة 2010 كانت تحت حراسة شباب مسيحيين، وعند استجواب القائمين على هذا الفعل الشنيع بقتل الابرياء داخل الكنيسة ذكروا وحللوا ما قاموا به بوجود مقاومين ومعاندين من الكفار (المقصود الشباب المسيحي الذي كان يحمل السلاح) - كما واعتقد بأن هذا الشيء كان مدبر من قبل الحكومة العراقية...*
> 
> *المهم ...ارفق فيديو للشهيد المطران بولس فرج الذي قتل على يد الارهابيين ...وكانت مناسبة هذه الكلمات تفجير كنيسة القديس بولس الرسول في مدينة نينوى (الموصل).*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gFaa_FWecn0[/YOUTUBE]




لماذا لم يستطيع الارهاب  النيل من الكنيسة التي اذهب اليها ؟

لاننا مؤمنين وقد حملنا السلاح للدفاع عن الكنيسة ومن فيها بالاضافة الى التعاون بيننا وبين قوات الشرطة فيما بعد


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> صدقونى أخوتى الاحباء ..
> لو كان قام المسيحيون فى مصر بالدفاع
> عن كنائسهم وحملوا السلاح لكانت حرب
> أهلية وهذا ما تريده الجماعات المتطرفة
> ...



اذا كانت قوات الشرطة (البوليس ) مقصرة في واجبها وكذلك بقية القوات الامنية مقصرة في عملها

ماذا ستفعل ؟

أليس الاجدر بأن تحملوا السلاح وتطوقوا الكنيسة من الخارج ( للحماية والدفاع ) عنها وليس الهجوم
على الاخر مهما كان الاخر

اليس هذا اقل حل يمكن ان تفعلوه ؟!

ام انك تريد ان يتم قتل المسيحيين وتفجير كنائسهم بدم بارد ؟ وانت تنظر ولا تفعل اي شئ ؟!


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ضع لنا الشاهد الكتابى الذى تستند عليه ......*




عن اي شاهد كتابي تتحدث ؟

وكأن الارهابيين بشر ؟

اخي الحبيب - هؤلاء ليسوا بشر وليسوا ادميين
همهم الوحيد هو القتل والاغتصاب والتفجير واراقة الدماء
هؤلاء لا ينفع معهم لا كتاب ولا قلم ولا حوار

انت تتحدث وكأن الامور بسيطة جداوغيرمعقدة

ماذا افعل اذا جاء من يريد ان يغتصب اختي ويقتلني ويحرق بيتي ويفجر كنيستي ويسرق اموالي ؟

هل اجابه هذا الوحش باللين ؟ وبالكلام فقط ؟

وهل سيكتفي ؟ ويكف عن شره ؟ ام انه سيستأسد اكثر واكبر ؟

هل تعلم بانهم يصفون المسيحيين بالجبناء ؟ لانهم لا يدافعون عن انفسهم ؟ هل هذا ما تريده ؟

اقول ...

انه واجب شرعي ومقدس على كل مسيحي ان يدافع لحد الموت عن اهله وكنيسته وشرفه وعرضه وماله وكل شئ


----------



## aymonded (16 مارس 2014)

حينما ننسى أن للكنيسة لها رأس وأن الرب يدافع عنا حينما نُضطهد نحاول بشتى الطرق أن نثبت من الكتالب المقدس ما هو في نظرنا حق، لكننا سنخسر نعمة الله في عمق اتساعها الحلو، وانا لا اقول هذا إلا عن خبرة حقيقية، مش عيب ندافع عن إخوتنا ولا عن أُسرتنا هذا حق واجب نحوهما، لكننا لا ندافع عن كنيسة المسيح أبداً بل نترك الأمر للرب وحده فقط، لئلا الرب يتركنا لأننا لم نتسعين بالصلاة ولم نعتمد عليه شاكرينه على كل حال لأنه حسب وعده هو معنا فعلاً هذا أن كنا مصدقين كلماته، لأن سلاحنا الصلاة الحية بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة، وانا لا أُريد أن اقنع أحد بكلامي بل كل واحد له مطلق الحرية فيما يفعل، لكني أشهد لكلمة الله الصادقة...
كونوا معافين مستنيرين بقوة نعمة الله التي حينما تملك في القلب نحيا بقوة الإنجيل الحي والروح القدس يرشدنا لكل الحق آمين​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> حينما ننسى أن للكنيسة لها رأس وأن الرب يدافع عنا حينما نُضطهد نحاول بشتى الطرق أن نثبت من الكتالب المقدس ما هو في نظرنا حق، لكننا سنخسر نعمة الله في عمق اتساعها الحلو، وانا لا اقول هذا إلا عن خبرة حقيقية، مش عيب ندافع عن إخوتنا ولا عن أُسرتنا هذا حق واجب نحوهما، لكننا لا ندافع عن كنيسة المسيح أبداً بل نترك الأمر للرب وحده فقط، لئلا الرب يتركنا لأننا لم نتسعين بالصلاة ولم نعتمد عليه شاكرينه على كل حال لأنه حسب وعده هو معنا فعلاً هذا أن كنا مصدقين كلماته، لأن سلاحنا الصلاة الحية بالإيمان العامل بالمحبة، وانا لا أُريد أن اقنع أحد بكلامي بل كل واحد له مطلق الحرية فيما يفعل، لكني أشهد لكلمة الله الصادقة...
> كونوا معافين مستنيرين بقوة نعمة الله التي حينما تملك في القلب نحيا بقوة الإنجيل الحي والروح القدس يرشدنا لكل الحق آمين​





اخي الحبيب

انا لا اعترض اطلاقا على كل ما تفضلتم به من كلام او تفسير او نصوص من النجيل المقدس
لأنني مسيحي ومؤمن بكل شئ في المسيحية

لكن ماذا نفعل ؟

ارجوكم رجاءا اخويا ورجاءا مسيحيا 

انا هنا لست صاحب موضوع ( وانما صاحب قضية )

اهلنا يقتلون بناتنا تغتصب اموالنا تسرق بيوتنا تهدم 

مصيرنا بدأ يتلاشى وينتهي في هذه البلدان - هل تعلم يا اخي الحبيب ان اجدادنا اسسوا اروع وارقى الحضارات في التأريخ ؟ 
لا يوجد مؤرخ واحد كتب في التاريخ الا وكتب عن حضارة وادي الرافدين ووادي النيل

انظر الان الى اين وصلنا !!!

هل تريد ان يهاجروا المسيحيين الى امريكا واستراليا والعالم الغربي فقط ؟ هل هذا هو الحل ؟

اخي الحبيب - نحن امام هجوم شرس تتلاعب به الايادي والعقول الخفية من خارج حدود الوطن 
لا تتصور بأن ما يحصل عشوائي وغير مخطط له مسبقا وبدقة وغير مدعوم من جهات دولية كبيرة وكثيرة

فأما أن نكون ... أو لا نكون

وساترك الجملة الاخيرة لفهمك الخاص


----------



## aymonded (16 مارس 2014)

صدقني انا فاهم كل اللي بتقوله وكل هذا ليس غريب عنا هنا في مصر، وما يحدث معكم يحدث معنا ربما ليس بذات الكثافة لكنه يحدث على أرض واقعنا العربي، فياما من إخوتنا وأصدقاءنا وقرايبنا وكهنتنا ماتوا داخل وخارج كنائسنا، فكلامي ليس من فوق الكراسية ولا من وراء الشاشة في راحة وهدوء، بل من عمق الضيق والشدة والمحنة أكتب وأتكلم، والصلاة هي اقوى من اسلحة الدنيا كلها قصاد اي اضطهاد مهما ما كان نوعه، ربما نموت شهادة لإيماننا لأننا لن نترك وطنا مهما ما كانت تضحيتنا، وسنظل نصلي من أجل من يضطهدنا بل ونحبه جداً لأنه إنسان أغواه الشيطان، لكن لازالت صورة الله فيه مع كونها مشوهه، وتم خداعه، فلنصلي لأجلهم حتى يخلصوا من الظلمة التي ملكت عليهم بالشرّ ففسدت نفوسهم، لأنهم يحتاجون لربنا يسوع كما نحتاجه نحن، وما يهمنا هو خلاص نفوسهم، ولن نحمل السلاح في وجه أحد بل سنواجه كل شيء بالإنجيل الحي حتى صار فينا مقروء من جميع الناس، كن معافي​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> صدقني انا فاهم كل اللي بتقوله وكل هذا ليس غريب عنا هنا في مصر، وما يحدث معكم يحدث معنا ربما ليس بذات الكثافة لكنه يحدث على أرض واقعنا العربي، فياما من إخوتنا وأصدقاءنا وقرايبنا وكهنتنا ماتوا داخل وخارج كنائسنا، فكلامي ليس من فوق الكراسية ولا من وراء الشاشة في راحة وهدوء، بل من عمق الضيق والشدة والمحنة أكتب وأتكلم، والصلاة هي اقوى من اسلحة الدنيا كلها قصاد اي اضطهاد مهما ما كان نوعه، ربما نموت شهادة لإيماننا لأننا لن نترك وطنا مهما ما كانت تضحيتنا، وسنظل نصلي من أجل من يضطهدنا بل ونحبه جداً لأنه إنسان أغواه الشيطان، لكن لازالت صورة الله فيه مع كونها مشوهه، وتم خداعه، فلنصلي لأجلهم حتى يخلصوا من الظلمة التي ملكت عليهم بالشرّ ففسدت نفوسهم، لأنهم يحتاجون لربنا يسوع كما نحتاجه نحن، وما يهمنا هو خلاص نفوسهم، ولن نحمل السلاح في وجه أحد بل سنواجه كل شيء بالإنجيل الحي حتى صار فينا مقروء من جميع الناس، كن معافي​




اخي الحبيب

انا قلت واكرر بأنني اؤمن وبكل قوة بالمسيحية وبكل ما جاء به الانجيل المقدس وانا ايضا اصلي واصوم واعرف جيدا بأن الصلاة ابلغ سلاح

ولكنني اعتقد بأن ايماني هو الذي جعلني ان احمل السلاح دفاعا وليس هجوما 
دفاعا عن عرضنا وشرفنا وناموسنا وديننا ومصيرنا

صحيح انا اريد واطلب من اخواني المسيحيين الهمة والعزيمة ولكنني لا اجبر احد على القيام بأي عمل 
قد يكون هو غير مقتنع فيه

التطوع اختياري وليس اجباري وهذا ما حصل وقد نجحنا

انظر الى اخواننا المسيحيين في لبنان كم هم اقوياء 
ولا يستطيع احد ايذائهم والحاق الضرر بهم 
لانهم كلهم مسلحين بسلاح الايمان وكذلك سلاح القوة 
يد تحمل الانجيل ويد اخرى تحمل السلاح للدفاع وقت الضرورة والشدة - بل في لبنان شاهدت بعيني يرسمون صورة المسيح او العذراء على كعب البندقية لانهم يؤمنون بأن واجبهم مقدس وشريف

انا ايضا ساصلي لمن اغواه الشيطان واسال ربي والهي ان يفتح بصيرته الى ناصية الحق والسلام

دمت في رعاية ومحبة سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2014)

*حبيبى ...... عندما أراد الرب تأديب شعب إسرائيل .... ماذا فعل ....
صيرهم أسرى أعدائهم .....
نحن بحاجة للعودة للرب .....
المسيحية عاشت أوج لحظات مجدها فى أزمنة الأضطهاد
عندما كان الشعب يتقدم للذبح وهو يشهد لإلوهية السيد المسيح ..... وكانت دمائهم هى ثمن دخول الألوف والملايين فى الإيمان .....
المطلوب أن نكون مسيحيين بالسلوك والشهادة دون خوف .... وليس بالهوية
نحن لا ندافع عن قضية قومية .... حيث يجوز حمل السلاح
بل ندافع عن قضية إيمانية ..... حيث ينبغى أن نحمل كلمة الله فى نفوسنا وافواهنا وحياتنا
المسيح يباركك ويهبك القوة والاحتمال ...... *


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبيبى ...... عندما أراد الرب تأديب شعب إسرائيل .... ماذا فعل ....
> صيرهم أسرى أعدائهم .....
> نحن بحاجة للعودة للرب .....
> المسيحية عاشت أوج لحظات مجدها فى أزمنة الأضطهاد
> ...




اخي الحبيب

لم ولن وسوف لن اعترض على كل ما تكتبوه

لانني مسيحي بالايمان والهوية والعقيدة وكل شئ

الدفاع عن الكنيسة وعن الاهل اعتبره حق مشروع لانه يدخل في باب الدفاع عن النفس

الموضوع ليس له علاقة بقضية قومية فحسب بل هو له علاقة بالمصير
مصيرنا كمسيحيين ومصير كنيستنا المقدسة الرسولية الواحدة \كنيسة سيدنا يسوع المسيح

نعم - ان نتحلى بالايمان والصبر والثبات على العقيدةالمسيحية ونصلي بكل خشوع وتقوى ونصوم وندرس الانجيل المقدس وكل شئ

لكن هذا لا يمنع ابدا من ان ندافع عن اطفالنا الابرياء وامهاتنا وخواتنا واهلنا وكنائسنا واديرتنا
لحد اكتمال القوات الامنية والجيش والشرطة وغيرها من مؤسسات الدولة الى ان يستقر الوضع وليعيش
كل منا بكل هدوء وسلام

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم 

دمتم سالمين


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 مارس 2014)

*إذن أنت وضعت السؤال ...... ووضعت أيضا الأجابة ....

لا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس أى نص يحث المؤمنين به على مواجهة العنف بالعنف .... *


----------



## aymonded (17 مارس 2014)

حبيب قلبي الغالي محبوب الله والقديسيبن، أنا لا اتكلم عن شخصك في ضميرك ولا اشكك في إيمانك على الإطلاق، لكن يد تحمل إنجيل ويد السلاح شيء متناقض جداً، نحن نُدافع عن الوطن وإخوتنا في الوطن وليس عن مسيحيتنا ولا هويتنا لأن الرب من يدافع عنا لأننا أعضاء جسده من لحمه وعظامه، لكننا لا نحمل السلاح كمسيحيين ضد مضطهدينا لندافع عن كنائسنا إطلاقاً.. النعمة تكون معك​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *إذن أنت وضعت السؤال ...... ووضعت أيضا الأجابة ....
> 
> لا يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس أى نص يحث المؤمنين به على مواجهة العنف بالعنف .... *





اخي الحبيب

نعم انا وضعت السؤال - لكنني لم اضع الاجواب واحد عندما تسألوني فأجاوب بكل صدق وامانة حول ما اؤمن به وما اطبقه على ارض الواقع

انا قدمت وجهة نظري لكي نتناقش عنها (لطفا وليس امرا ) وكل واحد منا  قال رأيه في الموضوع

وايضا انا لا اقول بأنني على صواب دائم - ربما اكون على خطأ

اما اذا كان رأيك بأن الانجيل المقدس لا يوجد فيه اي اشارة ( للدفاع عن النفس ) وليس استخدام العنف - فبصراحة انا لا استطيع ان اجزم

ولذلك انا  وضعت الاية التي هي عنوان الموضوع


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مارس 2014)

aymonded قال:


> حبيب قلبي الغالي محبوب الله والقديسيبن، أنا لا اتكلم عن شخصك في ضميرك ولا اشكك في إيمانك على الإطلاق، لكن يد تحمل إنجيل ويد السلاح شيء متناقض جداً، نحن نُدافع عن الوطن وإخوتنا في الوطن وليس عن مسيحيتنا ولا هويتنا لأن الرب من يدافع عنا لأننا أعضاء جسده من لحمه وعظامه، لكننا لا نحمل السلاح كمسيحيين ضد مضطهدينا لندافع عن كنائسنا إطلاقاً.. النعمة تكون معك​




اخي الحبيب

طيب - اترك كل شئ في الموضوع

اريد فقط ان اسألك سؤال واحد فقط لا غير

هل الدفاع عن النفس مشروع ام غير مشروع ؟

وشكرا جزيلا

دمت في محبة ورعاية الرب


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2014)

*


paul iraqe قال:



اخي الحبيب
نعم انا وضعت السؤال - لكنني لم اضع الاجواب واحد عندما تسألوني فأجاوب بكل صدق وامانة حول ما اؤمن به وما اطبقه على ارض الواقع
انا قدمت وجهة نظري لكي نتناقش عنها (لطفا وليس امرا ) وكل واحد منا  قال رأيه في الموضوع
وايضا انا لا اقول بأنني على صواب دائم - ربما اكون على خطأ
اما اذا كان رأيك بأن الانجيل المقدس لا يوجد فيه اي اشارة ( للدفاع عن النفس ) وليس استخدام العنف - فبصراحة انا لا استطيع ان اجزم
ولذلك انا  وضعت الاية التي هي عنوان الموضوع


أنقر للتوسيع...


حبيبى كثيرا ما يكون تعرض المؤمنين لأى أمور صعبه بيكون له هدف إلهى
1- إما لنشر الإيمان .... كما حدث فى مصر فى عهد الأمبراطور الرومانى دقلديانوس ..... وبدماء الشهداء وبالعجائب التى واكبت ذلك الاضطهاد ..... تحولت مصر للمسيحية .... وليس مصر فقط .... بل والامبراطورية الرومانية 
2- أو عقاب ..... كما حدث لشعب إسرائيل عندما سمح يهوة بسبيهم فى بابل ..... بسبب فساد الشعب .... وكما حدث فى القرن السادس عندما اجتاح الإسلام كثير من الدول المسيحية وذلك بسبب أنقسام الكنيسة لطائفتان متقاتلتان لأسباب سياسية تم صياغاتها بصياغات دينية ....
فعندما نجد اضطهاد ..... علينا أن نراجع أنفسنا .... ونصلحها .... ونعود إلى الرب ونعيش وصاياه ......
*


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> 
> حبيبى كثيرا ما يكون تعرض المؤمنين لأى أمور صعبه بيكون له هدف إلهى
> 1- إما لنشر الإيمان .... كما حدث فى مصر فى عهد الأمبراطور الرومانى دقلديانوس ..... وبدماء الشهداء وبالعجائب التى واكبت ذلك الاضطهاد ..... تحولت مصر للمسيحية .... وليس مصر فقط .... بل والامبراطورية الرومانية
> ...




اخي الحبيب

ليس لدي اي اعتراض على ما تفضلت به

وكل كلامك صحيح جدا ولا غبار عليه

لكن مع ذلك - فنحن ابرياء اليوم 

اذا كان في القديم حصول خطأ معين من قبل رؤساء
الكنيسة او انقسامات معينة فكن مطمئن جدا بأننا اليوم نؤمن وبشكل قطعي بالوحدة المسيحية
( هذا الذي اراه هنا على اقل تقدير )

وصدقني نحن في كل لحظة نراجع انفسنا

لكن السؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هنا ...

هل المقابل الاخر ( المتطرفين والارهابيين ) يراجعوا نفسهم مثلنا ؟؟؟!!!

دمتم في محبة ورعاية فادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> ( للحماية والدفاع ) عنها *وليس الهجوم*
> على الاخر مهما كان الاخر


 
*هذه الكلمة هي محور الحديث *

*دفاعًا عن النفس وليس للهجوم *

*من منا لا يدافع عن نفسه من سارق أو قاتل أو معتدي على إخته أو أمه *

*الفرق كبير بين تعدي شخص أو مجموعة على انسان *

*وتعدي حكومات على المسيحيين لإيمانهم *

*الأول هو دفاع طبيعي عن النفس ... والثاني إضطهاد *

*لا يوجد إنسان يرى أخته أو أمه تغتصب أمام عينية ويقف فرحاً *

*ولن يدع أحد سيارته  ُتسرق بعد سماع صوت الإنزار المصمم بداخلها *

*ولن يدع حارس العقار من يجري نحوه بقنبله يفلت من طلق ناري من سلاحه *

*المسيحية لا تدعوا للقتل ... كما أنها لم تمنع الدفاع عن النفس *

*لقد طلب الرسول بولس الذهاب إلى قيصر ليحاكم *

*وقد أغلق التلاميذ المكان بشدة خوفًا من اليهود *


*أخي الحبيب لا ندعوك لتقتل أحدًا *

*لكن من حقك أن تدافع عن نفسك ... صلي قبل أن تفعل شيئًا *

*قبل أن تحملوا السلاح أنت وأصحابك  إدخلوا للرب بصلوات حارة صادقة *

*هو يدافع عنكم ... هو لديه سلاح آخرمع هؤلاء ... هو وحده يُنجي *

*هل تؤمن بذلك ؟ ... يحفظك القدير من كل شر *



.


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> هل المقابل الاخر ( المتطرفين والارهابيين ) يراجعوا نفسهم مثلنا ؟؟؟!!!
> 
> دمتم في محبة ورعاية فادينا ومخلصنا سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول



*الآخر لن يًراجع نفسه ..... لأنه لديه نصوص دينية تحثه على قتل كل من لا يؤمن بعقيدته ......*


----------



## fredyyy (18 مارس 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> هل
> المتطرفين والارهابيين
> يراجعوا نفسهم مثلنا ؟ ​


 
*ليكن سلام الله لك دائمًا *

*لا داعي للقلق فقط تذكر الإرهابي شاول *
*- ( ينفث تهددا وقتلاً يسوق المؤمنين موثقين *
*- كان يريد أن يتلف الايمان حسب تصوره *
أعمال الرسل 9 : 1 ، 2 
أَمَّا شَاوُلُ فَكَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ *يَنْفُثُ تَهَدُّداً وَقَتْلاً* 
عَلَى تَلاَمِيذِ الرَّبِّ فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ
وطلب منه رسائل إلى دمشق إلى الجماعات 
حتى إذا وجد أناسا من الطريق رجالا أو نساء *يسوقهم موثقين* إلى أورشليم. 

غلاطية 1 : 23 
غير أنهم كانوا يسمعون أن الذي كان يضطهدنا قبلا، يبشر الآن بالإيمان الذي *كان قبلا يتلفه*.
​*يارب *
*إحفظ إخوتنا في العراق *
*إحفظ أعضاء جسدك في كل الكنائس *
*يا من قيل عنك لا ينعس ولا ينام حافظك *
*إبعد يد الشر عن أولادك وهب لهم أن يعبدوك في سلام *
*آآآآمين *


.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2014)

fredyyy قال:


> *هذه الكلمة هي محور الحديث *
> 
> *دفاعًا عن النفس وليس للهجوم *
> 
> ...




اصلا ولا تحتاج ان تسألني هذا السؤال

بالتأكيد - انا اؤمن وبكل قوة بديني وبعقيدتي المسيحية

نعم - انا دائما اصلي واصوم من كل قلبي

لكن دائما اقول يجب ان يكون هناك موقف رادع لهم

شكرا جزيلا

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الآخر لن يًراجع نفسه ..... لأنه لديه نصوص دينية تحثه على قتل كل من لا يؤمن بعقيدته ......*




اعلم ذلك بشكل بديهي يا اخي الحبيب

ولهذا يجب على اقل تقدير ان نكون جدا حذرين منهم

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2014)

fredyyy قال:


> *ليكن سلام الله لك دائمًا *
> 
> *لا داعي للقلق فقط تذكر الإرهابي شاول *
> *- ( ينفث تهددا وقتلاً يسوق المؤمنين موثقين *
> ...




امين يا رب

اشكرك اخي الحبيب على صدق ايمانك وكلامك الاغلى من الذهب

ربي يحفظك ويخليك

دمت برعاية سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## peace_86 (20 مارس 2014)

*أحييك اخي العزيز بول العراقي على محبتك للكنيسة..
فقط عندي ملاحظة من حمل السلاح بيد والانجيل بيد وهذا برأي غلط شديد ويتعارض مع اهم واول مبادئ المسيحية..
لكن الدفاع مطلوب جداً وخاصة لو اننا نعيش في منطقة اقرب من ان تكون غابة..

ليحفظك الرب بلسم يسوع المسيح وبتوسلات القديسة مريم*


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *أحييك اخي العزيز بول العراقي على محبتك للكنيسة..
> فقط عندي ملاحظة من حمل السلاح بيد والانجيل بيد وهذا برأي غلط شديد ويتعارض مع اهم واول مبادئ المسيحية..
> لكن الدفاع مطلوب جداً وخاصة لو اننا نعيش في منطقة اقرب من ان تكون غابة..
> 
> ليحفظك الرب بلسم يسوع المسيح وبتوسلات القديسة مريم*






بالضبط ..... هو هذا كان قصدي من الكلام

اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب لردك الكريم

دمت في محبة ورعاية سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 مارس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *أحييك اخي العزيز بول العراقي على محبتك للكنيسة..*
> *فقط عندي ملاحظة من حمل السلاح بيد والانجيل بيد وهذا برأي غلط شديد ويتعارض مع اهم واول مبادئ المسيحية..*
> *لكن الدفاع مطلوب جداً وخاصة لو اننا نعيش في منطقة اقرب من ان تكون غابة..*
> 
> *ليحفظك الرب بلسم يسوع المسيح وبتوسلات القديسة مريم*


 

*لايوجد تفسير للدفاع عن النفس ...فكلٌ يراه حسب مقتضاته وحسب حاجته ...لكن يوجد هناك: لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر.....هذه المقاومة (الدفاع عن النفس) اذا تعدت حدودها وكانت سبباً في أخذ أنفس بشر أخرين ...فأننا بذلك نشابههم في كل شيء!!*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 مارس 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> بالضبط ..... هو هذا كان قصدي من الكلام
> 
> اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب لردك الكريم
> 
> دمت في محبة ورعاية سيدنا يسوع المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


 

*حبيبي بول ...انا اعرف غيرتك المسيحية واحسها بداخلك ...بس حتى نكدر نكون مسيحيين أمناء ...لآبد وان نتخلص من فكرة العنف الي مزروعة بدواخلنا ...انت ذكرت بالبداية فد جملة ...صراحة زعلتني منك ....انه للقلم والبندقية فوهة واحدة....هذه مقولة صدام حسين ...نحن لدينا الايمان هو ترسنا ..لدينا الرجاء بأن عدل الله وخلاصه هو فوق كل شيء ....لو كان العنف وسيلة ...لكان المسيحيين العراقيين والسوريين والمصريين واللبنانيين كلهم في بلادهم ...لكن العنف المبرر تحت ذريعة الدفاع عن النفس ...راح يتطور ويصير عدواناً على الاخر (الانسان) مهما كانت معتقداته او ايمانه ...ومهما كان سيء تجاهي .....*

*ارجو ان ترجع كلمات المطران الشهيد فرج رحو...وتتأمل بمعانيها وابعادها ...بحق الشهادة وسام ناله ..ونحن فخورين بذلك.*


*تحياتي *


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *لايوجد تفسير للدفاع عن النفس ...فكلٌ يراه حسب مقتضاته وحسب حاجته ...لكن يوجد هناك: لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر.....هذه المقاومة (الدفاع عن النفس) اذا تعدت حدودها وكانت سبباً في أخذ أنفس بشر أخرين ...فأننا بذلك نشابههم في كل شيء!!*




طيب وماذا لو كنت جالسا في بيتي وجاء من يعتدي عليا وعلى اهلي

هل اظل واقفا وساكتا حتى يكمل سرقته وقتله لاهلي ؟؟؟!!!

ام انه يجب ان افعل شئ للدفاع عن نفسي


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2014)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *حبيبي بول ...انا اعرف غيرتك المسيحية واحسها بداخلك ...بس حتى نكدر نكون مسيحيين أمناء ...لآبد وان نتخلص من فكرة العنف الي مزروعة بدواخلنا ...انت ذكرت بالبداية فد جملة ...صراحة زعلتني منك ....انه للقلم والبندقية فوهة واحدة....هذه مقولة صدام حسين ...نحن لدينا الايمان هو ترسنا ..لدينا الرجاء بأن عدل الله وخلاصه هو فوق كل شيء ....لو كان العنف وسيلة ...لكان المسيحيين العراقيين والسوريين والمصريين واللبنانيين كلهم في بلادهم ...لكن العنف المبرر تحت ذريعة الدفاع عن النفس ...راح يتطور ويصير عدواناً على الاخر (الانسان) مهما كانت معتقداته او ايمانه ...ومهما كان سيء تجاهي .....*
> 
> *ارجو ان ترجع كلمات المطران الشهيد فرج رحو...وتتأمل بمعانيها وابعادها ...بحق الشهادة وسام ناله ..ونحن فخورين بذلك.*
> 
> ...




اليس هو الرب من خلقنا على صورته ومثاله

طيب - وماذا عن قيم الرجولة واقصد بها -

الشهامة والنخوة والمروءة والبسالة والاقدام والجرأة 
والاحساس بالكرامة والشرف والغيرة والعرض والناموس ...

اليست هذه كلها وديعة اودعها الرب فينا منذ الخلق

هو يوجد في الانجيل المقدس ضد هذه الكلمات والمعاني العظيمة في الحياة ؟

انا لا اعتقد ذلك 

تحياتي


----------



## peace_86 (21 مارس 2014)

*صديقي العزيز بول ..
لك كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام على هذه الافكار الرائعة والقوية..

وانا معاك مية بالمية بكل حرف قلته وبهذا اسجل اعجابي بك وبشخصيتك القوية المحترمة التي يريدها سيدنا المسيح فنحن قد أكلتنا الغيرة كما اكلت الغيرة جسد ربنا ييوع حينما رأى الباعة والصيارفة يتجولون ويبيعون في الهيكل..
فكم بالحري نحن الذين نشاهد كنائس الرب تحرق وتدمر وتنهب وتسلب ويساء احترامها..

لكن فقط للتوضيح.. من الأفضل لنا كمسيحيين ان نموت مقتولين على ان نموت قتلة.. هذه عبارة سمعتها من سيدة اكن لها كل الاحترام والتقدير.
لهذا نحن ان وقفنا امام الكنائس لحمايتها فلا يجب علينا ابداً القتل والهجوم. انما فقط ندافع دون ان نسبب الموت لأحد.. 

حباً بالمسيح ندافع عن كنيسته واحتراماً لتعاليمه لا نقتل احداً.
ولا يوجد تعارض بين هذا وذاك ان طبقنا تعاليم يسوع بقوة ومحبة في آن واحد ..

الى العزيز فادي الكلداني..
كلام لا خلاف عليه.. لكن التطبيق بهذا الشكل هو غير مجدي..
صحيح قد قال المسيح: لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر..

لكنه قال ايضاً: كونوا كاملين كما ابوكم في السماء هو كامل
وقال: لا تعطوا الذهب للكلاب
وقال: انتم نور العالم الذي يضيء العالم..

اين النور؟
اما نترك هؤلاء الوحوش يفجرون كنائسنا ويغتصبون نساء والبنات ويقتون الاطفال والعجزة؟؟؟
ام حينما نحمي الكنائس بمحبة واحترام وقوة وشهامة دون ان نقتل احد او ان نسيء لأحد؟؟

كنائسنا تنفجر واعدادنا تتقلص وتأتي تقول احبوهم.. نحب مين ولا مين بس؟؟؟ هؤلاء ليسوا بشر.. ليس بشر..
او عالاقل عقلهم ليس بشرياً. وهؤلاء اضروا بالمسلمين قبل المسيحيين..

لكن الضرر ضد المسيحيين كان اشد وافظع*


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *صديقي العزيز بول ..
> لك كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام على هذه الافكار الرائعة والقوية..
> 
> وانا معاك مية بالمية بكل حرف قلته وبهذا اسجل اعجابي بك وبشخصيتك القوية المحترمة التي يريدها سيدنا المسيح فنحن قد أكلتنا الغيرة كما اكلت الغيرة جسد ربنا ييوع حينما رأى الباعة والصيارفة يتجولون ويبيعون في الهيكل..
> ...





اخي الحبيب وصديقي العزيز peace 

لا ادري ماذا اكتب ولا اعرف ماذا اقول

حتى الكلمات بعينها خجلت من رسمها المباح امام 

ما كتبه قلمكم الصادق الشريف الذي يفيض بالغيرة والشهامة

لك مني كل المحبة والتقدير والثناء واسمح لي ان اقف واحني رأسي لك يا مغوار

فالتأريخ لا يصنعه الا الابطال مثلك

سأصلي لاجلك وليحفظك الرب وينصرك على اعداءك المارقين


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 مارس 2014)

paul iraqe قال:


> اليس هو الرب من خلقنا على صورته ومثاله
> 
> طيب - وماذا عن قيم الرجولة واقصد بها -
> 
> ...


 

*قيم الشهامة والرجولة لا علاقة لها بالصراع المسلح ......نحن نتكلم عن (مسيحيين) يحملون السلاح ضد (أرهابيين مسلمين)...حتى وان كان هذا تحت (غطاء) الدفاع عن النفس .....وكأنك تخلق صراعاً واقتتالاً بهذا الفعل....كان هنالك حراسة وقوة ضارية ورمانات يدوية واسلحة فتاكة في يد المدافعين عن كنيسة سيدة النجاة ...لكن مع ذلك تم اختراقهم والوصل للكهنة وقتلهم وابادة من كان هناك في الكنيسة ...ولم يحرك احد ساكناً ليواجه الحكومة او المسؤولين بهذه الفاجعة ...ما سمعناه هو استنكارات وحسب .....*

*الاعتداء على منزل او بيت او محاولة سرقة - هذه تحدث على جميع الناس والبشر ...لكن ان تحمل سلاحاً وتقف لتحمي كنيسة وتكون مستعداً للقتل والاقتتال - هذه ليست بشهامة مسيحية - هذا شرخ كبير في تعاليم المسيح - هذا ما تريده الحكومة...*

*انا حملت السلاح دفاعا عن منطقتي وبيتي من السراق واللصوص والعصابات عندما لم يكن هناك حكومة وكانت الامور متدهورة - قبل ان تبدأ موجات الارهاب في العراق - لكن كنت احمله ليس لادافع عن معتقدي او ديني ...بل كنت بجانب جاري المسلم المعتدل الذي يشاركني نفس الفكرة! ....لكن الحماية للجميع كنائس وجوامع ومدارس وغيرها من المفترض ان تكون مسؤولية الحكومة والا لماذا يتقاضون الرواتب والاموال ليجلسوا فقط على الكراسي؟! *


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 مارس 2014)

*






الى العزيز فادي 
الكلداني..


كلام لا خلاف عليه.. 
لكن التطبيق بهذا الشكل هو غير مجدي..


صحيح قد قال المسيح: 
لا تقاوموا الشر بالشر..





لكنه قال ايضاً: 
كونوا كاملين كما ابوكم في السماء هو كامل


وقال: لا تعطوا الذهب 
للكلاب


وقال: انتم نور 
العالم الذي يضيء العالم..





اين 
النور؟


اما نترك هؤلاء 
الوحوش يفجرون كنائسنا ويغتصبون نساء والبنات ويقتون الاطفال 
والعجزة؟؟؟


ام حينما نحمي 
الكنائس بمحبة واحترام وقوة وشهامة دون ان نقتل احد او ان نسيء 
لأحد؟؟





كنائسنا تنفجر 
واعدادنا تتقلص وتأتي تقول احبوهم.. نحب مين ولا مين بس؟؟؟ هؤلاء ليسوا بشر.. ليس 
بشر..


او عالاقل عقلهم ليس 
بشرياً. وهؤلاء اضروا بالمسلمين قبل المسيحيين..





لكن الضرر ضد 
المسيحيين كان اشد وافظع

أنقر للتوسيع...




**اخي الحبيب ....الايات التي جلبتها واقتطعتها من سياقها ليست مبرراً لاي من مسائل استخدام القوة ..راجع تفاسيرها والشروحات لها. *

*هناك تناقض بين ان (تحمي + تحمل سلاح) وبين (لا نقتل أحد) ...اذا كنت حاملا للسلاح ...فأنت يجب ان تكون مستعداً للقتل ...ولو حملت السلاح ...فانت مستعد لسفك الدماء مهما كان المبرر ....فليفجروا الكنائس ..ويهدموا الاعمدة ...ويقتلوا المسيحيين ....فالكنيسة ليست جدرانا ...الكنيسة والمسيحية هي انا وانت والاخرين أعمدة هذه الكنائس ...ولنا فخراً ان نُقتل في سبيل الايمان ...هذا ما مات عليه الرسل والاباء ...وهذا ما يجب حمله للاجيال القادمة ....لم ولن نسفك الدماء مهما كان المبرر! *

*تحياتي*


----------



## أَمَة (22 مارس 2014)

*38. فَقَالُوا: «يَا رَبُّ هُوَذَا هُنَا سَيْفَانِ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَكْفِي!».*​ 
يؤسفني أيها الإبن العزيز بول *أن اغلق موضوعك، مستعملة قول السيد المسيح ** «يَكْفِي!».* لعلك تفهم بالتجربة أن كلمته* «يَكْفِي!»* كانت تعني "الى هذا الحد من الكلام وكفى"

أنت سألت عن الآية 52 من *متى 26* إذا كانت تشرّع استخدام القوة مع الشر اذا لم تنفع كل السبل الحوارية او السلمية لمنع حصول الشر والاعتداء، وقد تم الرد على سؤالك مني أولا ومن قبل الإخوة المباركين ثانيا على أن لا علاقة للآية بإستعمال القوة جملة وتفصيلا . وبالرغم من أن  ردودنا كلها  مبنية على تعاليم الكنيسة واقوال الآباء التي تفهم لغة الكتاب المقدس وتشمل كل تعاليم السيد المسيح، إلا أنك لم تقبلها فأكدت لنا أنك لم تسأل لتعرف بل لتبرر فكرك ومفهمومك الخاص البعيد عن فكر السيد المسيح وعن تفسيرات الكنيسة والآباء،  معتمدا على تفسيراتك الشخصية الخاطئة التي تأخذ جزءا من كلام السيد المسيح وتهمل الجزء الآخر تماما كما يفعل أعداء المسيح للطعن في المسيحية، وأنا متأكدة أنك لم تقصد ذلك ولكن هذا نتيجة تأثرك بفكر المجمتع غير المسيحي الذي تعيش وسطه وتطالب بحق حمل السلاح ضده، كقولك مثلا في مشاركة تم حذفها: "هذا الكلام يسعد شهدائنا في قبورهم" . هذا تعبير غير مسيحي  لأننا نؤمن بالقيامة.

تتكلم عن قضية وحق مشروع وقد نسيت تماما أن سلاحنا هو الصلاة الحية بالإيمان  بأن للكنيسة رأس وَعَدَ بأن أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها، وأن هذا الرأس هو الرب الإله القادر أن يدافع عنها وعنا حينما نُضطهد.

الرجاء قراءة الموضوع التالي للإستفادة: 
نحن لا نحزن على هدم أو حرق مبنى كنيسة أو دير


----------

